# “I Taw A Putty Tat…Meow!



## enezdez (Apr 8, 2017)

D750
f/8
ISO 3200
1/1250Sec.
70 - 200 mm - f/2.8E FL ED VR
200mm

(Processed In Both LR & Silver Efex Pro 2.)




 
Thanks For Looking Any Comments/Criticism Will Be Appreciated.

Enezdez


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 8, 2017)

wow. very nice.


----------



## annamaria (Apr 8, 2017)

I second pixmedic's wow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enezdez (Apr 8, 2017)

pixmedic said:


> wow. very nice.



Thank You!  I Have two more pictures from today...

“Prowling Putty Tat…Meow!”

D750
f/8
ISO 2000
1/1250Sec.
70 - 200 mm - f/2.8E FL ED VR
200mm

(Processed In Both LR & Silver Efex Pro 2.)






“Putty Tat Satisfied…Meow!”

D750
f/8
ISO 3200
1/1250Sec.
70 - 200 mm - f/2.8E FL ED VR
200mm

(Processed In Both LR & Silver Efex Pro 2.)




Both Additional Pictures Where  Processed In LR & Silver Efex Pro 2 As Well.

Thanks For Looking Any Comments/Criticism Will Be Appreciated.

Enezdez


----------



## enezdez (Apr 8, 2017)

annamaria said:


> I second pixmedic's wow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank You!!!


----------



## BrentC (Apr 8, 2017)

Excellent set.


----------



## enezdez (Apr 8, 2017)

BrentC said:


> Excellent set.



Thank You!!!


----------



## zombiesniper (Apr 8, 2017)

Excellent.
That is the only creature that has ever made me call a camping trip short.


----------



## enezdez (Apr 8, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> Excellent.
> That is the only creature that has ever made me call a camping trip short.



Thank You!!!


----------



## enezdez (Apr 9, 2017)

In case you good folks are wondering we are separated by dirty fingerprinted laden glass!!!   

Cheers,

Enezdez


----------



## WhaleDaughter (Apr 9, 2017)

enezdez said:


> In case you good folks are wondering we are separated by dirty fingerprinted laden glass!!!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Enezdez



I was wondering about the 200mm focal length and closeness of the subject.

Lovely shots.


----------



## enezdez (Apr 9, 2017)

WhaleDaughter said:


> enezdez said:
> 
> 
> > In case you good folks are wondering we are separated by dirty fingerprinted laden glass!!!
> ...



Thank You!!!


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 9, 2017)

And the Putty Tat saw you,Probably wondered if you taste like chicken. Digging the first shot, very nice.


----------



## enezdez (Apr 9, 2017)

DarkShadow said:


> And the Putty Tat saw you,Probably wondered if you taste like chicken. Digging the first shot, very nice.



You are probably right! lol And thank you for the compliment!

Cheers,

Enezdez


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 10, 2017)

Yeah, the first shot shows just how scary they can appear. That look says " Go ahead. I dare you to come just one step closer!". Very nice set.


----------

